# [solved]kde no arranca en modo usuario

## thor3121

Hola que tal? no soy nuevo en el foro, normalmente me dedico a leer. aunque alguna que otra vez leyendo no encuentro lo que necesito.

bueno al grano: hace tiempo tuve que borrar todo el contenido del ordenador por problemas que no vienen a caso. i entre ello estava mi anterior gentoo.

pasado algun tiempo he decidido volver a instalar desde un stage 3 i mediante chroot ; y siguiendo el handbook para amd-64.

he conseguido instalarlo correctamente y sin gran complicación a excepción de que solamente consigo arrancar kde como root.

como usuario normal sale el tedioso mensaje:

```
Could not start kstartupconfig.
```

se que hay mucho escrito sobre el tema, y he estado mirando varios posts sobre este problema como:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473694-highlight-kstartupconfig.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534812-highlight-kstartupconfig.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-428349-highlight-kstartupconfig.html

entre otros pero sin obtener resultados satisfactorios.

He  intentado borrar todos los usuarios y volverlos a crear, añadiendolos a todos los grupos, he intentado montar de nuevo la partición donde tengo /home por si estaba desmotada y nada.

tambien he  de decir que la partición seria compartida con el usuario de kubuntu; por si este dato tuviese algo de relevancia.

y al final, ya no se que mas hacer, habia pensado en robar espacio a /home para hacer una home nueva y exclusiva para gentoo, pero no se si esa será la solución.

alguien me echa un cable? graciasLast edited by thor3121 on Mon Nov 24, 2008 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

¿Y has probado a mover las configuraciones de kde para que las cree de nuevo?

 *Quote:*   

> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-orig

 

Tendrás que reiniciar la sesión para que vuelva a cargar kde.

Si esto no lo arregla, y dices que no es problema de permisos, ni de montaje,... pues no se me ocurre nada más, a ver si alguno de nuestros expertos puede decirte algo más  :Wink: 

P.D: algunas pruebas más, comprueba que la ruta a los ejecutables de kde esté en la varaible PATH

 *Quote:*   

> $PATH

 Eso como tu usuario no-root.

Comprueba si estos archivos no te sobreescriben esa variable ~/.bashrc ~/.profile /etc/profile

 *Quote:*   

> grep PATH /etc/profile ~/.bashrc ~/.profile

 

----------

## esteban_conde

El directorio /home/usuario donde usuario es tu usuario ¿pertenece a usuario y su grupo?.

----------

## McLink

¿Usas un manager de display (KDM, XDM, GDM...)? Si no, ¡inténtalo!  :Smile: 

Si ninguno de los otros consejos funcionan, el último solución es chmodear el ejecutable kstartupconfig con el bit SETUID: chmod +s $(which kstartupconfig) (como root). Pero, un aviso: eso supone un riesgo de seguridad, especialmente en sistemas en que hay más de uno usuario.

OT: ¿Cómo es mi español? Estoy aprendiendo.

----------

## afkael

Al comando 

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

lo hiciste como tu usuario o como root?

porque debe hacerce logueado como tu usuario...

PD: Sir Link: tu español es muy bueno... casi no me doy cuenta, aunque "solución" es un sustantivo femenino y por lo tanto se usa el articula "la"..

el último solución es chmodear... <<< asi está mal

la úitima solución es chmodear... <<< asi está bien   :Very Happy: 

Espero te sirva. SaludosLast edited by afkael on Sun Nov 23, 2008 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> OT: ¿Cómo es mi español? Estoy aprendiendo.

 

Pues mejor que el mio.

No aqui te he pillao *Quote:*   

>  hay más de uno (un) usuario. 

 

----------

## Txema

Saliéndonos un poco del tema, como no podemos más que especular hasta que vuelva Thor3121, responderé a Sir Link  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Usas un manager de display (KDM, XDM, GDM...)? Si no, ¡inténtalo!  
> 
> Si ninguno de los otros consejos funcionan, el último solución es chmodear el ejecutable kstartupconfig con el bit SETUID: chmod +s $(which kstartupconfig) (como root). Pero, un aviso: eso supone un riesgo de seguridad, especialmente en sistemas en que hay más de uno usuario. 
> 
> OT: ¿Cómo es mi español? Estoy aprendiendo.

 

Versión corregida:

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Usas un gestor de acceso [1] (KDM, XDM, GDM...)? Si no, ¡inténtalo!  
> 
> Si ninguno de los otros consejos funciona [2], la última solución es hacer chmod al [3] ejecutable kstartupconfig para añadir [3.1] el bit SETUID: chmod +s $(which kstartupconfig) (como root). Pero, un aviso: eso supone un riesgo de seguridad, especialmente en sistemas en que hay más de un [4] usuario. 
> 
> OT: ¿Qué tal [5] mi español? Estoy aprendiendo.

 

[1] No es una traducción literal de Display manager, pero es la mejor adaptación

[2] Debe haber concordancia entre el sujeto y el verbo, com el sujeto es ninguno (no los otros consejos) y es singular, el verbo también debe estar en singular

[3] Este quizás sea el "fallo" más gordo, en español, por norma general, no se puede verbalizar un sustantivo, es decir, no puede crearse un verbo a partir de un nombre/sustantivo, así que chmodear no es correcto (aunque entendamos su significado)

[3.1] Al cambiar el punto [3] esta parte quedaría mejor así

[4] Uno es un pronombre, es decir, se usa en sustitución del nombre/sustantivo, pero si pones el nombre masculino(usuario), debes poner un

[5] Esta expresión es más apropiada para ese tipo de pregunta, es menos forzada y más "amigable"

Bueno, y me dejo ya la clase de gomaespuminglish xDDD

----------

## thor3121

hola muy buenas, como dice el titulo al final he podido arrancar con el usuario normal;  a continuación explico lo que pasaba:

lo he solucionado haciendo varias cosas, en primer lugar, hice lo que comento Txema:

```
mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-orig
```

aunque eso creia que lo habia echo ya o por lo menos algo parecido Yo hacia:

```
  rm /home/miusuario/.kde
```

imagino que será lo mismo, me equivoco?

y en segundo lugar, y lo cual creo que es lo que ha surtido efecto

estava intentando que funcionase todo, pero desde chroot.

 luego me cambiava a gentoo para provar. 

 cambie los permisos desde el chroot con un:

```
chmod 777 /home/thor3121/
```

y al hacer ls-la-home salia lo siguiente:

```
 .thor3121@dhcppc0 ~ $ ls -la /home/

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 nov 22 13:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 nov 23 15:38 ..

drwx------  2 root root 4096 nov 22 13:09 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 39 1000 1000 4096 nov 23 13:22 thor

drwxrwxrwx 13 1000 1000 4096 nov 23 23:24 thor3121

drwx------  4 root root 4096 nov 10 14:04 .Trash-0
```

pero al pasar al entorno grafico y provar el ls aparecia esto otro:

```
 .thor3121@dhcppc0 ~ $ ls -la /home/

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 nov 22 13:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 nov 23 15:38 ..

drwx------  2 root root 4096 nov 22 13:09 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 39 1000 1000 4096 nov 23 13:22 thor

drwx------ 13 1000 1000 4096 nov 23 23:24 thor3121

drwx------  4 root root 4096 nov 10 14:04 .Trash-0
```

asi que volvi a cambiar los permisos de /home desde el mismo entorno grafico, comprove y vi que volvia a salir lo mismo que cuando lo hice desde el chroot.

reinicie y a funcionar. a hora de hoy estoy configurando el sistema jejeje

aunque me surge una pequeña duda, alguien sabe como hacer para que no me desaparezcan los dns de /etc/resolv.conf cada vez que reinicie?

esto seria efectivo para que se coja los dns del router?

```
echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada chicos y perdonad la tardanza en la contestacion pero ya se sabe que en finde el tiempo no apremia mucho jejejeje ta luego!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *thor3121 wrote:*   

> aunque me surge una pequeña duda, alguien sabe como hacer para que no me desaparezcan los dns de /etc/resolv.conf cada vez que reinicie?
> 
> esto seria efectivo para que se coja los dns del router?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si se te borran los nameservers de resolv.conf es por que el cliente dhcp los sobreescribe en cada reinicio.

Para que deje de ocurrir está la opcion nodns que se puede especificar en tu /etc/conf.d/net (implica la incomodidad de andar especificando los DNS a mano, pero en una pc que está siempre conectada a la misma red no es problema).

```
config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp"
```

Con eso se le pide al cliente dhcp que no sobreescriba la configuración de los DNS ni del timeserver, por ejemplo.

Salud!

**EDITO**

La otra posibilidad es un número de IP fijo, con su puerta de enlace, mascara de subred y lo que hiciera falta. Algo como esto:

```
config_eth0=( "10.0.0.3 netmask 255.0.0.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.2" )
```

----------

## McLink

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Versión corregida:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ¿Usas un gestor de acceso [1] (KDM, XDM, GDM...)? Si no, ¡inténtalo!  
> 
> Si ninguno de los otros consejos funciona [2], la última solución es hacer chmod al [3] ejecutable kstartupconfig para añadir [3.1] el bit SETUID: chmod +s $(which kstartupconfig) (como root). Pero, un aviso: eso supone un riesgo de seguridad, especialmente en sistemas en que hay más de un [4] usuario. 
> ...

 ¡Muchas gracias!

----------

## Txema

 *thor3121 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-orig
> ```
> ...

 

Con mv mueves el contenido a otro sitio, básicamente esa orden cambia el nombre de la carpeta, por si luego quieres recuperarla, mientras que rm elimina por completo el contenido.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chmod 777 /home/thor3121/
> ```
> ...

 

Pega la salida actual de ls -l /home/ que me parece a mí que tienes ahí un lio tremendo de permisos y un posible fallo de seguridad.

Pega también la salida de users

----------

## thor3121

hola de nuevo

en primer lugar.

gracias por la explicacion inodoro

 investigare un poco sobre lo de poner la ip fija por el tema de los dns ya que me parece la mejor solución, por el momento tiro sobreescriviendo dns, aunque tambien es verdad que reinicio poco, por no decir nada jejeje

y en segundo:

pues nada, ahi va el ls -la /home actual:

```
dhcppc0 thor3121 # ls -la /home

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 nov 22 13:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 nov 23 15:38 ..

drwx------  2 root root 4096 nov 22 13:09 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 39 1000 1000 4096 nov 23 13:22 thor

drwxrwxrwx 13 1000 1000 4096 nov 24 06:50 thor3121

drwx------  4 root root 4096 nov 10 14:04 .Trash-0

```

y la salida de users:

```
dhcppc0 thor3121 # users

thor3121

```

el usuario thor es el usuario que uso para kubuntu.

jejejeje ya imaginava que tendria un lio guapo con los permisos, ya que no domino demasiado el tema.

 para mi solamente existen los 777,...y los 777 jejejeje e imagino que el mundo de los permisos será amplio i extenso, pero siempre me he echo la picha un lio, y acabo usando el 777 que paradojicamente me saca de apuros. 

buenas noches y gracias Txema

----------

## Txema

Normal que te saque de apuros, es una tarjeta de visita para cualquier usuario, poner 777 significa que cualquiera puede leer, ejecutar y escribir (y esto es lo peligroso) en esa carpeta/archivo.

Para tu carpeta home, lo correcto es que la pongas como la de ubuntu

 *Quote:*   

> chmod 755 /home/thor3121

 

Y yo que tú revisaría los demás permisos por si acaso, el triple 7 nunca es bueno  :Wink: 

Aquí tienes información de chmod: http://www.desarrolloweb.com/articulos/tutorial-comando-chmod.html

Y algo de seguridad: http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20030417.html

En cuanto a lo del usuario y grupo tanto para gentoo, como para ubuntu, eso es otro agujero de seguridad, si no se identifican por un nombre de usuario, sino por su uid y gid (1000 y 1000) cualquier usuario (desde otro sistema) con esos mismo valores podrá actuar como si fuera tu usuario y esto muy bueno no es.

Para evitar esto deberías hacer lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> chown -R thor3121:thor3121 /home/thor3121

 

Y hacer lo mismo para tu usuario de ubuntu, pero desde ubuntu, ya que en gentoo, el otro usuario no existe.

Siempre puedes crear luego una carpeta, llamémosla Compartidos, en la que podrá leer, escribir y ejecutar todo aquel usuario que tú decidas, o todos, o un grupo,...

Para permitir el acceso total a todos:

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /home/Compartidos
> 
> chmod 777 /home/Compartidos

 

Espero haberme explicado bien  :Wink: 

----------

## thor3121

porsupuesto que te has explicado Txema jeje como un libro abierto.

he cambiado los permisos y he asignado el nombre al usuario tal como me has aconsejado, solo me falta hacerlo desde kubuntu, pues aun no he reiniciado.

por el momnto estoy leyendo la información que me has dejado sobre chmod y alguna cosa mas que he ido buscando, aunque lo que nunca me ha quedado claro es que permisos se deben asignar a cada cosa  jeje

pues eso Txema gracias por tu  tiempo y ayuda, la verdad es que me has enseñado bastantes cosas que ignorava y que apartir de ahora tendre un poco mas encuenta a la hora de asignar permisos y usuarios,

 ya que como dije en el primer post, no soy nuevo en esto de gentoo, aunque si novato, antes, en mi primera instalación, recurria a la ayuda de un colega el cual fue el que me introdujo en este mundillo de linux y gentoo, y el proposito es aprender por uno mismo pues imagino lo tedioso que deve ser tener que ser el informatico personal de alguien y ademas sin cobrar; aparte de que lo mas bonito del mundo es aprender.

----------

